# grand forks area dogs



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

hey guys I live near the air force base and i do ALOT of dog hunting from dec till march I did my home work lots of glassing and watching tracks as well as contact howling to to find some boundries and some hot dogs. I didn't do bad but i felt like i should be nailing more dogs. do these dogs all have PhDs or what? any tips on my area or should i suit up for a drive and head to green areas? It did not seem like they had much pressure but it does not take much to teach these animals whats going on


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I live in Grand Forks and don't do much hunting around home. I feel there is a lot of pressure around that Air Base with all the people that hit that area during the fall with goose season, and then deer and fur season.

One of my lifelong goals is to shoot a coyote in every county in ND, and I haven't even shot one in my HOME county of Grand Forks County, since i never hunt in GF county! :lol:

Actually, truth be told, I might make one stand or two a year in GF county just out of convenience. I am sure there are some hot spots, I just have other spots I like to hit in other areas.

What kind of luck did you have this winter? Do you put up your fur?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you're better off going west, at least tell you get out of the flood plane. There seems to be fewer on the flat. They're there, you just have to find them. That and there is more than likely more pressure closer to GF.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I shot three plus a fox but I spotted alot more but they always seemed to be very weary I could not get one inside of two hundred yards. I kept my furs but I been debating selling them I'd like to keep the fox though he was a monster Anybody ever hunt out past larimore or niagra I think that might be a better bet next year :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you're getting into better ground, but further west is better. 
xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been thinking about doing week long trip out in the black hills just pitch a tent and hunt some dogs I was wondering if their was public hunting out west that is big enough to pull this off and with enough dogs to make it worth it


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Why not go to the Badlands? There are pleanty of places to pitch a tent and plenty of coyotes to shoot.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

thats is kinda what i wanted to do are their any parks or areas open to hunting that you could point me at?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

there is a lot of Forest service land and public land out in the badlands. Go out to Belfield and go North or south on Hwy 85 then go west and you'll be in the badlands. Or to up to Watford City and go south on 85 and you'll find the badlands. I haven't been out there in a year now, i'm sure it has changed quite a bit. There are oil field roads about everywhere so just follow them into an area that looks good and you'll be set. Pick yourself up a good forest service map. Check out Google Earth and start looking around on there.

I'd tell you some good spots but then I would have to look for new areas. So i'll let you figure out the spots.

The Maad Daah hey Trail might be a good place to start with.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you it hard to get started but I think a couple weeks in the badlands and i will have enought know how to be dangerous

"come all yee coyotes come"


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it may sound easy, but the badlands pose many unseen issues. you'll come back with an education and a bit more humble.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

sounds awesome.... I did some hard packing up in the boundry waters every summer when i was comming up and it was amazing what you learn about life and yourself when you get a hard week like that.. i'd bet the first time i do it I will get a better pile of fur shaving my back but I gotta do it ... that sounds like a great low cost hunt. I been ripping the internet apart looking for some forestry service style maps I been looking into the little missouri grassland area pretty hard looks like their a some good open tracks with no roads or trails into them.... can i set up a base camp anywhere or do i have to be in a site? i still can't find anything on free range camping

when do the pelt in ND start to prime up?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

airforcehobit said:


> "come all yee coyotes come"


Is that from the biblical version of Randy Anderson's "Calling All Coyotes"?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

roger that

randy(the dog father) anderson is my hero


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

airforcehobit said:


> roger that
> 
> randy(the dog father) anderson is my hero


If so then you better study the lyrics to that song. It's "Come LITTLE coyote come".


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

A good map to get is the National Grasslands map. Very detailed and shows you all the public land, which there is plenty of.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

airforcehobit said:


> when do the pelt in ND start to prime up?


Some adults are prime by early/mid October. Most all are prime by the end of October. Some younger pups may not prime up till early November.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

and you'll be lucky to pick up good ones tell the middle part of Feb, most start to rub in the hips by mid January. but that's not always the norm either, I've picked up some that have still been decent all the way into April. But that's not very often. It has a lot to do with snow conditions and habitat conditions. If they're running through a lot of brush or standing corn perhaps the guard hair will break off.

Here you go Hobbit with one b; this is what I was talking about, I think this is what Papapete is also talking about. 
http://www.fs.fed.us/sopa/state-level.php?nd
http://www.fs.fed.us/maps/

xdeano


----------

